# setting timing on 1991 Chevy C1500 4.3



## fast69cam (Feb 18, 2009)

Need to know how to set the timing on a Chevy C1500 4.3. I believe there should be a bypass wire unplugged (somewhere)... need to know what wires to unplug, color, location, etc. What should the timing be set at ? Do I disconnect the battery after timing is set to reset the computer ? Please help !

Thanks


----------



## mike01 (Feb 20, 2009)

i have a 94 sonoma with a 4.3... in my truck there is a tan colored wire just by the computer that needs to be disconected when adjusting the timming... mine is located under the glove box inside the truck, yours maybe somewhere else! according to mine, the timming is 0 degrees before tdc.... when lifting the hood of your truck just on top of the rad there should be a sticker that indicates the size of your motor and so on... the ignition timming should be writen there.

good luck

mike


----------



## mike01 (Feb 20, 2009)

you shoudnt have to reset the computer!


----------

